# Un bon disque dur externe pour mac?



## narutofox (9 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, je viens de traîner sur le forum des périphériques parce que je cherche un bon disque dur externe pour mac mais je ne comprenais rien alors je demande des conseils d'achat! J'avais jusqu'à il y a peu un disque seagate 320go mais il devait être formater Nft ou je sais pas quoi mais il marchait que dans un sens: disque vers ordi. Sur le pc il marchait dans les deux sens de transfère. Pouvez vous m'indiquer une marque ou un modèle de disque qui est reconnu pour son efficacité sur mac et sa pérennité. (j'ai lu beaucoup de chose sur la relative durée de vie de certain disque) Merci beaucoup, je recherche un disque pas trop cher. Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Florian.C (9 Août 2009)

Salut, 

Pour ma part, j'utilise deux disques dur de la marque Western Digital. L'un en 500 Go l'autre en 250 Go.

Ainsi, je te conseille les Passport de chez WD auto-alimenté. Il y a quelques mois, j'ai payé le mien aux alentours de 80&#8364; pour 250 Go de stockage. Il fonctionne parfaitement en lecture et écriture, dans les deux sens. De plus, WD propose de l'excellent matériel.

a+


----------



## narutofox (9 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup je pensais d'ailleurs à ces disques puisqu'ils sont plutôt beau et qu'ils me semblent petit. Merci encore


----------



## arturus (9 Août 2009)

Florian.C a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour ma part, j'utilise deux disques dur de la marque Western Digital. L'un en 500 Go l'autre en 250 Go.
> 
> ...



+1

j'ai deux dd de chez Western Digital (meme capa que florian.C) et jamais eut aucun probleme. MacWay en font des pas mal et bien fourni question accesoires.


----------



## narutofox (9 Août 2009)

Mais ce qui m'intrigue malgré tout c'est que sur le site de boulanger, il y a marqué disques de stockage nomade, disques de stockage multimédia et disque de stockage mac! Mais les disques de stockage mac sont bien plus cher et en plus dans les disques de stockage normaux il y a écrit compatible pc et mac. J'ai l'impression que ceux qu'ils appellent disques de stockage mac ce sont les blanc assorti au macbook!


----------



## pickwick (9 Août 2009)

Je te conseille d'acheter un boitier aluminium sans ventilo triple ou quadruple interface (USB2, firewire 400, FW800 et eSata)  et de mettre dedans le  disque SATA 3,5" que tu souhaites.
l'interface Firewire est tpès intéressante sur mac.


----------



## Florian.C (9 Août 2009)

@ pickwick : L'investissement est important non ? Car il souhaite minimiser le coût de son matériel.


----------



## doclivingstone (11 Novembre 2009)

Mon DD WW passport 500 a planté encore en garantie. Je lui avais confié toutes mes photos de plusieurs années. Il m'a été rendu contre un neuf et...vide!! Qelle galère, il faut tout recommencer.


----------



## Lalis (11 Novembre 2009)

doclivingstone a dit:


> Mon DD WW passport 500 a planté encore en garantie. Je lui avais confié toutes mes photos de plusieurs années. Il m'a été rendu contre un neuf et...vide!! Qelle galère, il faut tout recommencer.


Hum hum... a-t-on idée de ne pas avoir de sauvegarde ou de double de ses fichiers importants ?... 

Sinon, pour répondre à la 1ère question, Mac Way fait cette semaine toute une série de promos sur le stockage. Mes DD externes + le NAS viennent de chez eux. Les moins chers (jusqu'ici irréprochables) étaient les Silver Drive, qui existent en différentes capacités. Possible d'acheter en séparé boitier et DD pour se faire sa config de rêve.
J'ai un avis moins positif sur les DD Memup : plus accès du jour au lendemain à l'une des partitions. Jamais revenu :hein:
Je confirme que le firewire est très rapide, très performant. Pas de pb de compatibilité entre 400 et 800 avec un petit adaptateur. Couplé à un hub firewire, c'est la tranquillité et l'efficacité garanties.


----------



## r3m (12 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de voir sur le site Apple, un disque dur externe Lacie designed par Philip Starck. Même si je m'en moque un peu, le disque dur est vraiment magnifique et pas beaucoup plus cher qu'un autre de même capacité. Qu'en pensez vous?

J'ai lu aussi qu'avec les disques durs WD il y avait des incompatibilités avec windows xp que j'utilise sur mon pc fixe. Est-ce toujours le cas?


----------



## desertea (12 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de commander un DD sur Macway (Aluslim) car mon DD USB2 je le trouvais un peu lent !!
J'espère qu'avec le FW800 je vais voir une différence !!


----------



## psykopat (12 Novembre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur le site Apple, un disque dur externe Lacie designed par Philip Starck. Même si je m'en moque un peu, le disque dur est vraiment magnifique et pas beaucoup plus cher qu'un autre de même capacité. Qu'en pensez vous?
> J'ai lu aussi qu'avec les disques durs WD il y avait des incompatibilités avec windows xp que j'utilise sur mon pc fixe. Est-ce toujours le cas?



Que ce soit Lacie ou WD, j'ai eu plusieurs DD de chaque marque, pour moi ce sont 2 marques sérieuses dont tu ne seras pas déçu. Si tu es sensible au design de l'un fait toi plaisir. 
Cependant le critère que je trouve déterminant c'est la présence d'une prise FireWire 800. Le débit qu'elle permet offre un vrai confort d'usage que je ne retrouve pas en USB 2.

Par contre je ne sais pas où tu as lu qu'il y avait des problèmes de compatibilité avec certains disques XP ?
J'utilise au quotidien mes DDs externe avec mon mac, le PC de ma copine (sous XP) et ma PS3 et je n'ai pas de problème de compatibilité. 
Par contre j'ai choisi les filesystem en conséquence :
* FAT 32 pour une compatibilité à 100%
* NTFS pour les gros fichiers entre Mac & PC (>4 Go) avec l'avantage d'un support à 99% depuis Snow Leopard
* HFS pour la sauvegarde de mon mac


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur le site Apple, un disque dur externe Lacie designed par Philip Starck. Même si je m'en moque un peu, le disque dur est vraiment magnifique et pas beaucoup plus cher qu'un autre de même capacité. Qu'en pensez vous?
> 
> J'ai lu aussi qu'avec les disques durs WD il y avait des incompatibilités avec windows xp que j'utilise sur mon pc fixe. Est-ce toujours le cas?



Comme beaucoup, je conseillerai un DD en *quadruple connexion* pour bénéficier du FW800, soit chez MacWay, soit chez LaCie.

J'ai un d2 Quadra de LaCie qui me donne toute satisfaction utilisé en FW800. *Voir ici*. Avantage : garantie de 3 ans.

Pour choisir : se préoccuper de la vitesse de rotation et de la taille de la mémoire cache incorporée.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2009)

J'ai découvert récemment les docks de MacWay. Je trouve que ce concept est génial. Partant du principe qu'on n'a pas besoin de plus de deux disques externes en même temps, ce principe est simplement top. On utilise les disques internes comme un simple CD/DVD/BD. Et vu le prix des DD internes 1To qui tourne autour de 60 et les 1,5 To 80...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai découvert récemment les docks de MacWay. Je trouve que ce concept est génial. Partant du principe qu'on n'a pas besoin de plus de deux disques externes en même temps, ce principe est simplement top. On utilise les disques internes comme un simple CD/DVD/BD. Et vu le prix des DD internes 1To qui tourne autour de 60 et les 1,5 To 80...



Je suppose quil s'agit des disque SataSwap ? J'ai failli me laisser tenter par une telle solution qui est assez économique en cette période de promo , et très performante lorsqu'on dispose d'une entrée SATA. Je ne l'ai pas adoptée à cause de la connextion USB 2 et de l'usage que je faisais du disque. Par contre, pour faire de l'archivage, c'est très intéressant. Dans cet esprit-là, je suis toujours très intéressé.

Si j'ai bien compris l'affaire, une fois qu'on a un rack, on peut mettre ce qu'on veut dedans, comme on le faisait il y a quelques temps avec les cartouches amovibles Ioméga.

Par contre, ce que je n'ai pas encore bien saisi c'est si on pouvait vraiment mettre n'importe quel disque (Sata bien sûr), et si la connexion USB était faite par le boîtier


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2009)

C'est exactement ça. Sur le dock, à l'arrière, il y a une prise alim, USB2 et eSata. Il fonctionne donc avec n'importe quel DD à interface SATA.


----------



## gildas1 (13 Novembre 2009)

j'ai un dock depuis "mois maintenant et c'est un regal: hop on met un dur pour time machine ou autre et on le laisse tourner puis on l'ejecte et on le remplace par un autre dur etc... 

puis vue le pris du tera cela m'interesse d'en prendre un ou deux pour sauvegarde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

narutofox a dit:


> Bonsoir, je viens de traîner sur le forum des périphériques parce que je cherche un bon disque dur externe pour mac mais je ne comprenais rien alors je demande des conseils d'achat! J'avais jusqu'à il y a peu un disque seagate 320go mais il devait être formater Nft ou je sais pas quoi mais il marchait que dans un sens: disque vers ordi. Sur le pc il marchait dans les deux sens de transfère. Pouvez vous m'indiquer une marque ou un modèle de disque qui est reconnu pour son efficacité sur mac et sa pérennité. (j'ai lu beaucoup de chose sur la relative durée de vie de certain disque) Merci beaucoup, je recherche un disque pas trop cher. Bonne soirée à vous



Et pourquoi ne pas commencer par formater ton disque dur en HFS+ (format mac) ou en FAT32 (format fonctionnant sur PC et Mac mais fichiers limités à 4 Go).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Novembre 2009)

J'ai toujours fait le choix de deux marques Ioméga et LaCie, je n'ai jamais été déçu.... la seule solution de sauvegarde qui me semble légère c'est la plus coûteuse, à savoir une Time Capsule d'Apple, que je trouve lente, bruyante et dont la fiabilité ne semble pas avérée. 

A titre de précaution, et même si je sauvegarde souvent, je change les disques durs de mes machines tous les deux ans .... et cela m'a permis de ne jamais subir de perte de données.


----------



## laf (14 Novembre 2009)

Pithiviers a raison. Tu confonds (et tous ceux qui t'ont répondu dans ce sens) marque et type de DD avec type de formatage.

Ton DD Seagate marchera parfaitement avec ton Mac (comme tous les DD) une fois qu'il sera formaté comme il convient.

Dans le cas contraire, tu peux acheter tous les DD de la terre, s'il sont formaté pour "fenetre", ça ne marchera jamais.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est exactement ça. Sur le dock, à l'arrière, il y a une prise alim, USB2 et eSata. Il fonctionne donc avec n'importe quel DD à interface SATA.



J'ai pris le temps de regarder le catalogue en entier. En fait, il y a deux types de solutions, les "docks" et les "racks". Dans l'une, les disques sont "à l'air", dans l'autre les disques ont "enfermés". Cela explique sans doute les différences de prix. Les deux solutions "enfermées", ou racks, me semblent préférables d'un point de vue sécurité. Par contre, dans les solutions "à l'air libre", il y a davantage de choix de connexion. Ma préférence irait en premier au modèle SataSwap (belle présentation "debout") et en second au modèle FlatDock (belle présentation "à plat" mais plus encombrante).

*Le rack vertical*

*Le FlatDock*


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Dans le cas contraire, tu peux acheter tous les DD de la terre, s'il sont formaté pour "fenetre", ça ne marchera jamais.



Ah bon ??? FAT32 est reconnu natif par OS X !  NTFS est "presque" reconnu nativement par OS X. Mail il existe des solutions gratuites comme MacFuse ou NTFSMounter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> *Le FlatDock*



J'ai une préférence pour le FlatDock... Certes il prend un plus de place horizontalement si on en a plusieurs, mais question aération, c'est impeccable.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ah bon ??? FAT32 est reconnu natif par OS X !  NTFS est "presque" reconnu nativement par OS X. Mail il existe des solutions gratuites comme MacFuse ou NTFSMounter...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Sans aucun doute. Et pour une mise en place "temporaire", le temps de faire une archive, c'est sans doute aussi plus pratique. Je pense à ce genre de produit de plus en plus souvent pour remplacer mes archives sur DVD


----------



## Lalis (14 Novembre 2009)

Des archives sur CD et/ou DVD ? Je conseillerais désormais n'importe quelle alternative, étant donné la durée de vie limitée de ces supports... Quelques années d'oubli, subitement le besoin de ressortir un vieux truc, et plus rien sur le disque. :hein:
Aujourd'hui, la capacité de stockage de n'importe quel DD et même de la plupart des clés USB dépasse largement celle des disques à graver, et permet une mise à jour régulière des données, y compris les archives. Possibilité de copier sur divers supports, en plusieurs exemplaires si on veut, gestion facile avec les logiciels de synchronisation / backup.
Le CD/DVD, c'est pour envoyer à Mamie les photos en souvenir de l'anniversaire du petit 


PS : le FlatDock : 
Et pas si encombrant que ça.


----------



## laf (14 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ah bon ??? FAT32 est reconnu natif par OS X !  NTFS est "presque" reconnu nativement par OS X. Mail il existe des solutions gratuites comme MacFuse ou NTFSMounter...




Dommage de sortir une phrase de son contexte. Bien sûr que tu as raison. Sauf que dans ce cas précis, nous avons affaire à quelqu'un de peu compétent en info (et qui le précise lui-même) et donc, je suis allé au plus simple. 
Ici, l'essentiel ne me parait pas forcément de donner la réponse la plus parfaite techniquement, mais la plus adaptée à la personne qui la pose.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Dommage de sortir une phrase de son contexte. Bien sûr que tu as raison. Sauf que dans ce cas précis, nous avons affaire à quelqu'un de peu compétent en info (et qui le précise lui-même) et donc, je suis allé au plus simple.
> Ici, l'essentiel ne me parait pas forcément de donner la réponse la plus parfaite techniquement, mais la plus adaptée à la personne qui la pose.



Tu te fais taper dessus alors que ce sont tous les autres qui ont répondus à cotés. C'est malheureux.
Narutofox croit que son disque dur est inutilisable sur Mac car formaté en NTFS. Il lui suffit de le formater en HFS+ ou FAT32 pour l'utiliser sur mac. Il existe même des applications permettant de lire et écrire sur un disque formaté en NTFS à partir d'un mac (mais là je ne connais pas trop donc je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment efficasse ou sans risque).
Et au lieu de ça tout le monde lui dit d'acheter un autre disque dur qui à toute les chances d'être formater en NTFS par défaut.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Dommage de sortir une phrase de son contexte. Bien sûr que tu as raison. Sauf que dans ce cas précis, nous avons affaire à quelqu'un de peu compétent en info (et qui le précise lui-même) et donc, je suis allé au plus simple.
> Ici, l'essentiel ne me parait pas forcément de donner la réponse la plus parfaite techniquement, mais la plus adaptée à la personne qui la pose.


Je ne l'ai pas du tout sorti de son contexte, au contraire. Comme tu as précisé, pour une personne qui connais peu en informatique, il convient d'être* précis.*



pithiviers a dit:


> Tu te fais taper dessus alors que ce sont tous les autres qui ont répondus à cotés. C'est malheureux.


En aucun cas je tape sur laf, je me contente juste d'être précis. Donc tes propos sont hors contexte.

Et puis...



			
				pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas commencer par formater ton disque dur en HFS+ (format mac) ou en FAT32 (format fonctionnant sur PC et Mac mais fichiers limités à 4 Go).


Pourquoi proposer systématiquement le formatage quand des solutions existent ?
S'il doit formater son disque, comment fait-il pour ne pas perdre ses données dessus ? 


Donc quand il a dit...



			
				naturofox a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous m'indiquer une marque ou un modèle de disque qui est reconnu pour son efficacité sur mac et sa pérennité. (j'ai lu beaucoup de chose sur la relative durée de vie de certain disque) Merci beaucoup, je recherche un disque pas trop cher. Bonne soirée à vous



Cela suppose qu'il a besoin quand même d'un autre disque, n'ayant pas la possibilité de rendre son dd compatible Mac sans perdre ses données.


----------



## zazthemac (14 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, je suis d'accord avec pithiviers.
La solution est simple depuis le début : Tous les DD externes (mis a part certains NAS mais la n'est pas la question ) sont compatibles Mac, il suffit de les reformater ou de charger NTFS mounter pour SL ou d'acheter NTFSformac de paragon.

Par contre merci a ceux qui ont répondu à coté ça fait une jolie liste pour Papa Noel; Je vais encore acheter un DD c'est ma femme qui va râler


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Donc quand il a dit...
> 
> Citation:
> Envoyé par naturofox
> ...



A mon avis il dit ça car il croit qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de rendre son disque dur compatible avec un Mac. Et ce ne sont  pas vos réponses qui vont l'éclairer.


----------



## zazthemac (14 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Cela suppose qu'il a besoin quand même d'un autre disque, n'ayant pas la possibilité de rendre son dd compatible Mac sans perdre ses données.



Et bien dans ce cas il installe NTFSformac (ou NTFS mounter s'il est sur SL), ou mac fuse etc, il a l'embarras du choix pour écrire sur son disque. 

De plus il arrive a lire donc il a complètement moyen de sauver ses données (DD interne gravure de DVD) et ensuite formater (si le coeur lui en dit) son Disque dans le format qu'il l'arrange.

Et tout ceci sans perte de données...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> *A mon avis *il dit ça car il croit qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de rendre son disque dur compatible avec un Mac. Et ce ne sont  pas vos réponses qui vont l'éclairer.



C'est possible, mais on ne sait pas. Alors pourquoi ne pas se contenter d'apporter des solutions sans dire que les autres solutions sont à coté de la plaque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




zazthemac a dit:


> Et bien dans ce cas il installe NTFSformac (ou NTFS mounter s'il est sur SL), ou mac fuse etc, il a l'embarras du choix pour écrire sur son disque.
> 
> De plus il arrive a lire donc il a complètement moyen de sauver ses données (DD interne gravure de DVD) et ensuite formater (si le coeur lui en dit) son Disque dans le format qu'il l'arrange.
> 
> Et tout ceci sans perte de données...



Tout à fait d'accord, ce sont des solutions proposées dans les postes précédents.


----------



## laf (14 Novembre 2009)

Bref, on es tous d'accord, cool! 

De plus, notre gentil contributeur n'a plus donné signe de vie, alors raison de plus pour ne pas se prendre la tête...


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je m'apprête à acheter 2 DD externes pour faire une sauvegarde roulante de mes données (sauvegarde roulante ça veut dire que j'en laisse toujours un hors de chez moi, enfin je suppose que vous voyez ce que je veux faire) et la question que je me pose c'est vaut-il mieux choisir de l'auto-alimenté ou pas ?
L'auto alimenté est certes plus pratique, mais ne risque-t'il pas de générer plus de Kernel Panic ou autres soucis sur l'ordinateur, et lui même d'être plus susceptible de tomber en panne ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai pris le temps de regarder le catalogue en entier. En fait, il y a deux types de solutions, les "docks" et les "racks". Dans l'une, les disques sont "à l'air", dans l'autre les disques ont "enfermés". Cela explique sans doute les différences de prix. Les deux solutions "enfermées", ou racks, me semblent préférables d'un point de vue sécurité. Par contre, dans les solutions "à l'air libre", il y a davantage de choix de connexion. Ma préférence irait en premier au modèle SataSwap (belle présentation "debout") et en second au modèle FlatDock (belle présentation "à plat" mais plus encombrante).
> 
> *Le rack vertical*
> 
> *Le FlatDock*


Oui, mais ce flatdock se connectera uniquement en USB sur un iMac par exemple, pas très avantageux quand on a à disposition du FW800 :/


----------



## pepito (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour nouveau sur mac 
Je voulais m'acheter une DD externe pour sauvegarder mes photos videos de mon macbook"pour eviter de tout perdre en cas de crash"
j'ai entendu parlé du time capsule pour la sauvegarde en wifi?
mais j'hesite vu le prix.

Que me conseillez vous? un DD externe simple ou time capsule?`

------

Et donc je dois formater en FAT32 ou HSF? mais je peux transferer max 4go par fichier c'est ça? comment remedier au 4go max?
Mais si je retransfere du DD en FAT32 sur PC apres les fichiers pourront etre lus?


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Bonjour nouveau sur mac
> Je voulais m'acheter une DD externe pour sauvegarder mes photos videos de mon macbook"pour eviter de tout perdre en cas de crash"
> j'ai entendu parlé du time capsule pour la sauvegarde en wifi?
> mais j'hesite vu le prix.
> ...


Un DD externe simple. Pour sauvegarder photos et vidéos, c'est très bien.

------



> Et donc je dois formater en FAT32 ou HSF? mais je peux transferer max 4go par fichier c'est ça? comment remedier au 4go max?
> Mais si je retransfere du DD en FAT32 sur PC apres les fichiers pourront etre lus?
> 
> 
> Merci


 Si formaté en FAT32, le PC pourra le lire et écrire dessus. En HSF, le PC ne le verra pas.


----------



## pepito (4 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un DD externe simple. Pour sauvegarder photos et vidéos, c'est très bien.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



merci je compte prendre un 3.5 car il me semble
que les 2.5 sont plus fragile?



J'ai cru comprendre que le transfert etait limité a 4go en fat32?

Merci


----------



## AnnC21 (4 Janvier 2010)

Après quelques minutes à me gratter la tête je me suis souvenue hier soir de l'incompatibilité NTFS/Mac :rateau: (et évidemment tous mes DD externes PLEINS sont dans ce format sinon c'est pas drôle). 

Rien de bien méchant puisque sur celui d'hier, je voulais juste effacer les fichiers transférés depuis mon ancien PC (je pourrais le faire sur PC...), et j'ai bien noté la solution de SL mounter pour avoir des droits d'écriture, cependant qq'un a parlé de carrément formater en live un NTFS plein en FAT32 si je ne me trompe pas... risqué, pas risqué ? Un lien vers le logiciel le permettant ?

Merci !


----------



## medmed (11 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Après quelques minutes à me gratter la tête je me suis souvenue hier soir de l'incompatibilité NTFS/Mac :rateau: (et évidemment tous mes DD externes PLEINS sont dans ce format sinon c'est pas drôle).
> 
> Rien de bien méchant puisque sur celui d'hier, je voulais juste effacer les fichiers transférés depuis mon ancien PC (je pourrais le faire sur PC...), et j'ai bien noté la solution de SL mounter pour avoir des droits d'écriture, cependant qq'un a parlé de carrément formater en live un NTFS plein en FAT32 si je ne me trompe pas... risqué, pas risqué ? Un lien vers le logiciel le permettant ?
> 
> Merci !


Effectivement nativement SL ne gère pas le NTFS, cependant j'ai opté pour la solution MacFuse.
Sinon concernant ta 2nde solution, il s'agit de convertir ton volume ntfs en fat32. Et là 2 choses, la première est que si tu as des fichiers de plus de 4Go, oublie le fat32. Deuxièmement, sous windows je faisais un convert D:/ NTFS pour convertir du fat => ntfs, je ne sais pas si l'inverseest possible, mais surtout présente t-il un intérêt?


Sinon dans le même sujet j'aurais une question : je vais acheter un dd externe 500Go en 2,5", et j'hésite entre prendre un usb seulement ou un mult-interface (fw400/800, usb). Le vendeur de MacWay m'a dit que le Firewire n'était intéressant que pour le transfert de gros fichiers, que pour des petits fichiers l'usb c'était pareil. Est ce vrai ou en pratique on note une différence? Parce que la différence de prix est de seulement 30euros...
L'utilisation sera surtout pour en faire un OS X bootable sur lequel (le plus souvent) je devrais certainement rapatriés des données perdues ou corrompues.
Merci d'avance


----------



## medmed (11 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Sinon dans le même sujet j'aurais une question : je vais acheter un dd externe 500Go en 2,5", et j'hésite entre prendre un usb seulement ou un mult-interface (fw400/800, usb). Le vendeur de MacWay m'a dit que le Firewire n'était intéressant que pour le transfert de gros fichiers, que pour des petits fichiers l'usb c'était pareil. Est ce vrai ou en pratique on note une différence? Parce que la différence de prix est de seulement 30euros...
> L'utilisation sera surtout pour en faire un OS X bootable sur lequel (le plus souvent) je devrais certainement rapatriés des données perdues ou corrompues.
> Merci d'avance


Non personne n'a d'idée, à savoir si le conseil du vendeur de Macway est fondé ou non?


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Sinon dans le même sujet j'aurais une question : je vais acheter un dd externe 500Go en 2,5", et j'hésite entre prendre un usb seulement ou un mult-interface (fw400/800, usb). Le vendeur de MacWay m'a dit que le Firewire n'était intéressant que pour le transfert de gros fichiers, que pour des petits fichiers l'usb c'était pareil. Est ce vrai ou en pratique on note une différence? Parce que la différence de prix est de seulement 30euros...
> L'utilisation sera surtout pour en faire un OS X bootable sur lequel (le plus souvent) je devrais certainement rapatriés des données perdues ou corrompues.
> Merci d'avance



Depuis quand le FW800 n'est pas supérieur à l'USB 2 ?
C'est nouveau ? Ç'est une exclusivité MacWay ?

Le vendeur doit davantage faire de profit sur un DD équipé du seul USB que sur un DD équipé de 3 ou 4 type de connexions (USB, FW400, FW800, eSATA)


----------



## medmed (11 Janvier 2010)

Je m'orientais vers le SafeDisk Mini II 500Go à 129, et lui me dit que le gain n'est que substantiel lorsque ce ne sont pas des fichiers lourds, mais donc selon toi (et l'idée que j'en ai), c'était un mauvais conseiller?

Demain j'irai chercher le fw dans ce cas


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Je m'orientais vers le SafeDisk Mini II 500Go à 129, et lui me dit que le gain n'est que substantiel lorsque ce ne sont pas des fichiers lourds, mais donc selon toi (et l'idée que j'en ai), c'était un mauvais conseiller?
> 
> Demain j'irai chercher le fw dans ce cas



Un bon vendeur n'est pas forcément un bon technicien ! Il peut être un excellent "roublard" 

Les standards de connexion sont décrits en long et en large sur le Net. Facile donc de se faire une idée. Ensuite, disque par disque les "vendeurs" doivent prouver ce qu'ils avancent. Autant se faire une idée par soi-même en regardant "dans les livres", et passer le temps qu'il faut pour éplucher les spécifications des matériels.


----------



## medmed (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui bien sûr, à vrai dire j'ai d'abord regarder les specs des 2 normes avant de poster, je cherchais aussi des avis d'utilisations en situation, parce que les différences entre les débits théoriques et effectifs peuvent être énormes!
J'étais au magasin pour prendre celui que je donne au-dessus, c'est sur le fait que le Fw800 ne soit nécessaire que pour des gros fichiers qu'il m'a mis le doute comme je n'étais pas certain de moi.

Je vais essayer de fouiner des av is sur le net  pour arrêter ma décision mais au final plus j'y pense plus je me dis que pour le peu de différence de prix entre les 2 ce n'est pas perdu.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, à vrai dire j'ai d'abord regarder les specs des 2 normes avant de poster, je cherchais aussi des avis d'utilisations en situation, parce que les différences entre les débits théoriques et effectifs peuvent être énormes!
> J'étais au magasin pour prendre celui que je donne au-dessus, c'est sur le fait que le Fw800 ne soit nécessaire que pour des gros fichiers qu'il m'a mis le doute comme je n'étais pas certain de moi.
> 
> Je vais essayer de fouiner des av is sur le net  pour arrêter ma décision mais au final plus j'y pense plus je me dis que pour le peu de différence de prix entre les 2 ce n'est pas perdu.



Avis personnel sur la question : j'utilise un DD externe de 1 To (taille 3,5") avec deux partitions , 500 Mo pour Time Machine, et 500 Mo pour les fichiers photos et musique (copies de CD). Il y a donc un peu de tout en terme de taille de fichiers, sauf de très gros fichiers de type vidéo. Ça va de quelques Ko, à quelques dizaines de Mo en général, et parfois quelques centaines de Mo pour certains morceaux de musique. Je suis sans doute dans le cas du vendeur de MacWay. Mais, le vendeur oublie deux points importants : la qualité du protocole qui n'est pas tout à fait la même pour l'USB et le FW, et lé débit effectif des échanges, beaucoup plus constant en FW qu'en USB. J'ai choisi d'utiliser un disque à 4 connexions, dont j'utilise le FW800, après avoir essayé l'USB et le FW400 sur un iMac n'ayant pas le FW800. Constatation, il n'y a pas photo ! En général, en regardant de près les caractéristiques des disques mono connexion et des disques multi-connexion on arrive à déceler des différences. Lorsque les disques sont multi-connexion, trois données sont intéressantes : la vitesse de rotation, le temps de positionnement moyen de la tête de lecture (s'il est donné*), et la taille du tampon cache. Le débit propre à chaque connexion n'est pas significatif dans la mesure où il est difficile de disposer de test comparatifs chez les vendeurs. Il faut alors se tourner vers Internet et les revues d'informatique.

Petit point de détail, les disques 2,5" n'ont pas tous des vitesses de rotation les plus élevées, donc des débits de connexion en rapport. Pour le disque cité, je n'ai rien trouvé chez le vendeur qui me permette de me faire une idée. Toutefois, comme il est issu d'une mécanique de base en SATA, on peut supposer qu'il fait le mieux possible dans sa catégorie. La question que je me pose ? pourquoi un disque 2,5" ? parce qu'il y a une exigence de mobilité ?


----------



## medmed (12 Janvier 2010)

Oui effectivement j'ai plus un impératif de mobilité que de vitesse de transfert, du coup je recherche d'abord un 2,5" puis la performance!
Par contre je n'avais pas penser a la vitesse de rotation du disque, mais la diff de prix entre le 5400 et le 7200 est trop importante pour que ce soit intéressant pour moi. 

En tout cas merci de tes explications qui dans la pratique montre que le fw800 reste le plus rapide des 3.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Oui effectivement j'ai plus un impératif de mobilité que de vitesse de transfert, du coup je recherche d'abord un 2,5" puis la performance!
> Par contre je n'avais pas penser a la vitesse de rotation du disque, mais la diff de prix entre le 5400 et le 7200 est trop importante pour que ce soit intéressant pour moi.
> 
> En tout cas merci de tes explications qui dans la pratique montre que le fw800 reste le plus rapide des 3.




Oui, le prix n'est pas tout à fait le même dans la gamme des 2,5" selon la vitesse de rotation 
Je reviens à la charge sur l'exigence de mobilité  Quelle est-elle ? Un DD externe classique de 3,5"   ne peut-il pas aussi convenir ?

J'ai une autre suggestion de disque à *cet endroit-là*. Ça vaut peut-être le coup de jeter un coup d'il


----------



## medmed (12 Janvier 2010)

Ma mobilité c'est du déplacement fréquent avec mon MBA pour de l'assistance utilisateur.

Thanks pour le lien mais ce matin j'ai pris le SafeDisk mini II, vendu avec tous les câbles et une petite housse.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Ma mobilité c'est du déplacement fréquent avec mon MBA pour de l'assistance utilisateur.
> 
> Thanks pour le lien mais ce matin j'ai pris le SafeDisk mini II, vendu avec tous les câbles et une petite housse.



OK. Bonne utilisation


----------



## medmed (13 Janvier 2010)

Je sais que ce n'est pas le fil approprié mais bon je voulaias pas ouvrir un fil sur ça.. Est ce que je peux installer le SL que j'ai avec mon iMac sur ce DD pour en faire un OsX bootable? Ou bien est ce que, dans un cadre légal, je dois racheter SL à 30&#8364;?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

je vais sans doute revendre mon aluice pour prendre un WD studio

qu'en pensez vous ?

histoire de laisser le DD connecte en permanence et qu'il puisse se mettre en veille automatiquement... chose qu'il manque au aluice


----------



## gildas1 (13 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Avis personnel sur la question : j'utilise un DD externe de 1 To (taille 3,5") avec deux partitions , 500 *Mo* pour Time Machine, et 500 *Mo* pour les fichiers photos et musique (copies de CD).




 Dis donc tu vas pas aller loin avec ces quelques Mo 

petite bouttade desole :rateau:

sinon je me suis pris un rack pour disque dur 3"5 plus facile qd l'on souhaite faire exclusivement du stockage et pas de transport!


----------



## snoopy06 (13 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Ma mobilité c'est du déplacement fréquent avec mon MBA pour de l'assistance utilisateur.
> 
> Thanks pour le lien mais ce matin j'ai pris le SafeDisk mini II, vendu avec tous les câbles et une petite housse.



je viens de le recevoir en 500 go et j'en suis très satisfait pour info. 
Super rapide en firewire et silencieux.

Par contre bémol pour les leds qui sont un peu trop "voyantes"


----------



## Cleveland (13 Janvier 2010)

D'ailleurs je cherche un disque externe pas trop cher la promo MacWay celui ci :SafeDisk Mini II 500 Go

Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Dudul Mac (13 Janvier 2010)

medmed a dit:


> Je sais que ce n'est pas le fil approprié mais bon je voulaias pas ouvrir un fil sur ça.. Est ce que je peux installer le SL que j'ai avec mon iMac sur ce DD pour en faire un OsX bootable? Ou bien est ce que, dans un cadre légal, je dois racheter SL à 30&#8364;?



C'est tout à fait faisable. Il faudra au préalable que ton disque externe soit formaté en HFS ou HFS+ (Mac OS étendu, journalisé). On peut même le faire sur une clé USB.
Je ne sais pas si tu peux le faire à partir du DVD fourni avec l'iMac (à essayer quand même). Sinon, acheter le DVD à 29 &#8364;. A savoir si c'est dans le cadre légal, il faudra lire le contrat d'utilisation au début l'instal. Mais comme y a pas de n° de série...

La procédure est ici


----------



## medmed (14 Janvier 2010)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> C'est tout à fait faisable. Il faudra au préalable que ton disque externe soit formaté en HFS ou HFS+ (Mac OS étendu, journalisé). On peut même le faire sur une clé USB.
> Je ne sais pas si tu peux le faire à partir du DVD fourni avec l'iMac (à essayer quand même). Sinon, acheter le DVD à 29 . A savoir si c'est dans le cadre légal, il faudra lire le contrat d'utilisation au début l'instal. Mais comme y a pas de n° de série...
> 
> La procédure est ici


Merci pour le tuto mais je l'avais déjà fait  à partir du dvd fourni avec l'iMac, et ça fonctionne. J'ai d'ailleurs fait 2 partitions, une pour booter sur du Intel (GUID), l'autre pour booter sur du PPC (Table de partition Apple).
Ma question portait surtout sur la licence, savoir si quelqu'un savait avant de chercher dans les petites lignes légales qui font mal aux yeux 

Edit: Quand j'y suis allé, la promo allait finir, donc faut vérifier si elle est toujours valable. Sinon effectivement j'en suis satisfait, l'install de SL a été plutôt rapide, mais surtout le bruit n'est pas génant.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> D'ailleurs je cherche un disque externe pas trop cher la promo MacWay celui ci :SafeDisk Mini II 500 Go
> 
> Ca donne quoi ?



y a des notes et des avis sur le site de macway

comme tu n'as pas pu les lire, il est bien note


----------



## Cleveland (14 Janvier 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y a des notes et des avis sur le site de macway
> 
> comme tu n'as pas pu les lire, il est bien note





J'ai regarde un Safe Disk et il y avait aucune note :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'ai regarde un Safe Disk et il y avait aucune note :hein:



t'as mal cherche alors 

tu tapes safedisk dans la zone recherche

et ca te sort tous les modeles

ils sont quasiment tous 9/10 ou 10/10 avec une flopee de commentaires


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Dis donc tu vas pas aller loin avec ces quelques Mo
> 
> petite bouttade desole :rateau:
> 
> sinon je me suis pris un rack pour disque dur 3"5 plus facile qd l'on souhaite faire exclusivement du stockage et pas de transport!



Exact 
Mon doigt a dû riper de G au M   

Oui, c'est très bien "ce truc". J'envisage aussi cette solution pour remplacer les DVD par des DD, dès que mon portemonnaie, très éprouvé en ce moment, aura retrouvé des couleurs


----------



## pva22 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour, voilà mes besoins:

Pour palier à l'absence des graveurs blu ray, je souhaite transférer sur un DD multimédia, mes montages imovie effectués depuis mon camescope HD.

Il suffit de relier le DD multimédia à l'imac et d'y glisser les fichiers? Puis de brancher le DD multimedia à la TV ?

Afin de pouvoir lire tout çà en HD : j'ai besoin d'un DD multimédia FullHD avec prise HDMI, c'est çà?

D'autre part, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une histoire de fichier 4Go. Sachant que j'ai que des macs, je serai moi aussi bloqué à 4Go?

Y a t il autre chose à savoir?

J'ai repéré celui là http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...ck-1-to-cable-hdmi-offert.html?bloc=technical c'est quoi les 2 appareils? j'ai pas besoin d'un seul?

ou encore celui là moins cher : http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digital-Boîtier-Multimédia-Ethernet/dp/B002LZUHMI/ref=dp_ob_title_ce Tous les DD multimédia sont ils compatibles mac?

Merci à vous, et excusez de mon ignorance.... :rose:


----------

